# Pedal Notation



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

How are sustain, damper and other pedal techniques notated on a score?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Under where you want loud pedal, write P and then a line. 
If you want pedal throughout, write Col Ped at the beginning of the piece.

Just read lots of piano scores (Chopin, Grieg) and see how they write in pedal markings.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I remember:
a line
a P through an asterisk.
An arrow pointing up or down means easy or rapid pedal release (at least in some of the piano scores by Serge Bortkiewicz I played).


----------

